# What are you listening to right now?



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

Just curious. Maybe someone will post a song/band you've forgotten about that you love.

Zombie- The Cranberries

Bunch of Harry Potter lookin' mofo's but hey, I like their music.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

David Gilmore. He's not fast but there's nobody who can solo like that mofo


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

TacticalCanuck said:


> David Gilmore. He's not fast but there's nobody who can solo like that mofo


I admit, I had to look him up, but I like Pink Floyd. Never heard his solo stuff though. My music spans almost all genres and goes back to Hank Williams' days.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

TacticalCanuck said:


> David Gilmore. He's not fast but there's nobody who can solo like that mofo


There's no way out of here!

Actually listening to an old Al Stewart CD.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

cat power.


----------



## Suntzu (Sep 22, 2014)

Two Steps from Hell - Moving Mountains


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I've been dabbling in Opera. Sounds nuts for an old Rocker, but some of these ladies have incredible voices.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Not sure we have Opera in Texas...... you would have to ask bigwheel.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

The random thoughts in my head.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)




----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

KEQX 89.7 Pure Country :: The Biggest Little Country Station in Texas


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Hey I have it on DVR.
Mom thinks it live every time it's put on. It keeps her glued to her chair without medication


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

It works good until she wants to watch a show advertised that I forgot to DVR.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

RPD, that is excellent. Give me a drum set, a keyboard, a sax and some scotch and I'm happy all night.


----------



## Axeman (Sep 30, 2015)




----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

The Tara Show, our local talk radio station. I listen to her at night at work because I'm asleep in the morning when she's on live. She Tara-izes the politically correct. 
In this segment she's talking about "bang-up" job the feds did in vetting Mrs. Terrorist and totally missed her "public" facebook page... on purpose. 
The Tara Show - 12-14-2015 - Hour 1


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

Been listening to Emerson Drive, Journey, Three Dog Night, and Judas Priest. Quite a combination, eh? LOL


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Going with the flow here are my thoughts






Or Perhaps


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Montana Rancher said:


> Going with the flow here are my thoughts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alison Krauss just melts me! I have seen her twice in concert with Union Station and once with Tony Rice, Amazing show!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Montana Rancher said:


> Going with the flow here are my thoughts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Real country, not the garbage on the radio today.
The Marty Stuart show comes on every Saturday night at 8:30 on RFD-TV, "Rural America's Most Important Network".
My wife introduced me to the music of the Gaithers almost 30 years ago. The Gaither Gospel Hour is also Saturday night on RFD-TV, 6:00 to 7:00.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


>


Makes wanna set-up the turntable and amp. Been many years since I spun any 33"s!


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Currently listening to iheart radio, beatles and friends. Guess I must be a hippie from back in the day, just don't care the current head banging music.


----------



## Yeti-2015 (Dec 15, 2015)

I'm listening to the local sports channel. One of things that I do when I work. Boring I know.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Sad as it sounds I'm listening to the crickets on 146.5200


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

Not sure how to embed videos. Let's see if this works.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)




----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

My music taste goes everywhere haha


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)




----------



## kickinwing (Oct 29, 2014)




----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

I get on a 90's music kick from time to time, right now I'm on The Cranberries. I love her voice, and how her Irish accent really comes through.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

kevincali said:


> My music taste goes everywhere haha


I'm the same. I've really gotten back into this type of music over the past few years. It's changed since the last time I listened to it to any degree. I like really like chill stuff like Blackmill. There's a girl on You Tube that freestyles to dubstep and whatnot. Amymarie Gaertner, smoking hot.






It's a short clip, she didn't do the whole song.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

sideKahr said:


> RPD, that is excellent. Give me a drum set, a keyboard, a sax and some scotch and I'm happy all night.


Ever hear Joe Sample?


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

No work! Stupid phone.


I'm back on a rock kick because I have been listening to the Octane channel on satellite radio!


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

This one is funny but good, I always like the raspy sounding rock voice.


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

some reason I like to listen to them when playing battlefield
and for those who are same mind set as I am




 back to my kiddie pool of shame


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Oh! I almost forgot about "The Birthday Massacre" I think they are very good.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Packers Game


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

One of our young preachers. He's All I need


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

some of our youth at church. He Knows My Name.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Not really listening for the sake of listening but watching the movie.


----------

